# My dog attacks my other dog when the doorbell rings or there is a knock at the door.



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

Good afternoon,

Please could someone give me some advice. We have a 18 month male Coton de tulear and a 3 year old femail flat coated cockapoo. They have lived together from when Milo(coty) was 10 week old. They have both been neutered. Meg (cockerpoo) is a very nervous dog but she is the boss. Milo has always had a problem with the doorbell and knocking on the door which I can only blame myself for not socialising him properly. We are an extended family of 3 generations (we live with my Mum) and Milo is my dog and Meg is Mums dog. Last year we had extensive building work done which took almost a year to finish but is now completed and so this was a very stressful time for the dogs. For the past few months every time the door goes Milo tries to attack Meg, she gives as good as she gets but things quickly descends into chaos. He doesn't attack her at any other time. They both like the sound of their own voice especially Milo who will bark for no reason. We were thinking about trying to get a home visit from a behavioural trainer, but due to the current situation this is not something that is possible at the moment. Like so many others I am classed as high risk and am not able to leave the house for 3 months. Meg and Milo do not get walked together they go out separately as Milo has shown aggression to other dogs when he is with Meg, but they eat and sleep together without any problems apart from Meg telling Milo off at times which is like water off a ducks back to Milo. I also believes he suffers with separation anxiety when away from me. I am sorry that this such a long question but was hoping to try to do as much as I can with them whilst shielding and thought that someone may have some ideas. Thank you from the bottom of my heart in advance for your help. Keep Safe


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Hi - it may well be that a behaviourist would be a good idea when all this is over as both Milo and Meg are displaying a few little issues that could probably be sorted out. In the meantime in regard to the door bell/knocking you can actually work on this - not by trying to correct them once the bell has gone and everything has kicked off but by practising when things are calm and teaching them what you would like them to do instead.

You can work the dogs separately and then together on this - and I would suggest initially having them on the lead. Now, none of my dogs greet people at the front door, instead they are taught that if someone knocks at the door they go behind one of the 'baby' gates in the house (which I then close before opening the front door). You can teach this by getting someone to knock on the door for you and then calling/guiding your dog to where they are supposed to be and rewarding them with a treat behind the gate. Practice and practice until the front door means i get a treat if I calmly go behind the gate. And you don't open the door until they are.

If you don't have a baby gate then you will probably have to use the lead indoors to again teach the dogs how to behave when the front door goes. Teach them separately and then together (two leads, two handlers) rewarding them for being calm/sitting/waiting when you go to answer the door. Reward.

However, most dogs that fight when the front door goes are either competing over who gets greeted first by the human that is coming in or because one or other dog is over threshold (Milo) - either way personally I would ensure that no one greets the dogs when they come through the front door until both dogs are calm. Milo I think needs most help with this? This is where baby gates help though.

J


----------



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for your time and advice. We will get started on this straight away. Regards 
Katherine


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Agree with @Jamesgoeswalkies.

I think what you're seeing might be 'diverted aggression' from Milo; because he can't get at whatever is the other side of the door he is well over threshold for normal behaviour and needs to take his stress out on whoever is closest. To me, he shows signs of being anxious rather than anything else, so calm is the way to go.

It might give you more insight if you have somebody knock/ring when you have Meg with you, maybe on the sofa or whatever, and see what he does if he gets to the door alone.


----------



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you for your advice, I will try this, I have thought that Milo behaviour is more to do with anxiety as he doesn't behave like this at any other time. Thank you again for taking the time to help me.
Regards,
Katherine


----------



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

Really sorry but I've just realised that I spelt female wrong in my original thread, my brain's gone on holiday and forgot to tell the rest of me lol. There's not much hope


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hiya. Good advice already but also if you look for a behaviourist locally you may find that they are doing online consultations via Zoom (or similar). It's not the same as being at your house but they can certainly help. Just make sure they are reward based and are up to date on behavioural science (no alpha/dominance rubbish).
It sounds like you could do with some help just to destress all of you, so I'm sure you can find someone to give you an online consult.


----------



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

That's an excellent idea I hadn't thought of doing that. Thank you so much for your help.
Regards Kath


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a dog who does a similar thing. If my bigger dog jumps up suddenly and starts barking at something, my little dog will suddenly go way over her threshold and have a bit of a go at him. This commonly happens when courier drivers turn up or someone knocks on the door unexpectedly.

With my dog it's only a very brief moment and she never makes contact with my other dog, and my other dog has never done anything except ignore her when she does this. We live rurally now so no one ever knocks on our door and courier drivers don't come near the house, so it's a complete non- issue now. At all other times they are best of friends, it's really just a threshold thing.

Just posting to show you it's not just you


----------



## Katherine Hazell (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you, it does make me feel a bit better knowing that other people have this problem and there's hope (fingers crossed). Keep Safe, Kath


----------

